Ask HN: Your experience with freelance site like Gigster, Upwork? - gigster_dude
======
jetti
I have had one experience with Upwork and it was as a freelancer. It was bad.
I ended up not being able to do the work because of health issues but the guy
wanted to skirt the upwork rules in order to not have to pay through there. It
would've worked in my favor but it was just shady.

------
chatmasta
I've never even bothered with them. My freelance jobs have come through my
personal network and various slack/skype groups.

Your goal should be to find a _few_ (1-3) clients who consistently have work
for you and are willing to pay you daily or weekly. Take those relationships
seriously, work hard, and give discounts when you fuck up or seriously
overshoot your estimates. If you're good, they'll come back for more.

------
hoodwinked
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13898537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13898537)

------
hoodwinked
[https://www.scribd.com/book/342226605](https://www.scribd.com/book/342226605)

------
wayn3
as a freelancer or as a customer?

